# Starter help



## 95altimamanual (Jun 25, 2005)

changing starter on 95 altima man. 2.4, cant seem to reach any of the bolts on the starter, already removed the intake hose and housing am i missing something else?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

95altimamanual said:


> changing starter on 95 altima man. 2.4, cant seem to reach any of the bolts on the starter, already removed the intake hose and housing am i missing something else?


you need to get an extension along with a 14mm socket and get under the harness that runs under the intake piping. the 2 bolts you are looking for are approximately right underneath the throttle body. dont forget to disconnect the battery.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

yea man, I just replaced the starter on my 95 altima, it was a task. I removed the the intake house, the housing and I was able to see the bolts, but as Asleepaltima said, I had to use and extension. The hardest part was getting my car jacked up enough to get under to continue the process, plus it was dark outside :fluffy: 
Good Luck


----------

